# Sherry baby



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't know what happened, she was up at my neighbour's while my floor was being re-done. She seemed fine. I should have been checking on her more.  

She was the foster dwarf who ended up bonding with my heart bunny, Dill, so I had to keep her. Then she wormed her way into my heart. She was a really great bunny. She's ALWAYS come when she was called, had so much attitude. 

Marvin was so in love with her.  


sas :bawl:


----------



## EileenH (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what a wonderful photo that shows her personality through & through.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Sorelle. I know how special she was to you. Binky free sweet girl!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know Marvin loves her, but now Dill has his Sherry. *hugs*


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorelle I am so sorry for your loss =[ Are you ok?


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sherry...

Binky free!

-Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2011)

SAS I'm so sorry your Beautiful Sherry has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow::rainbow: Sherry.

Susan:cry4:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost Sherry. Her face looks just like our little Charlene. Rest in peace little girl and binky free with Charlene.


----------



## JimD (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry :tears2:

Binky free, Sherry.

ray::rainbow:
we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, she is a beautiful bunny.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. What a special girl. I love the tiny bunnies with big personalities. Binky free with Dill, Sherry.


----------



## Nela (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your lil girl Much love to you and Marvin. Binky free Sherry :rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2011)

I am sorry, Sas... :hug:
She was a beauty. 
I always enjoyed reading about Sherry and Marvin.
urplepansy: ink iris: Sherry ink iris: urplepansy:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry, she was such a cute little girl with so much personality.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all.  

And I'm so sorry, Sherry, I let you down. :sad:

I should have been more attentive. I could have saved you. 

I gave you the gears, baby, but you really were my favorite little friend. I miss you terribly. I'm sorry your last days were stressed and your last hours in pain. 

:rip:


sas :cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't feel bad. She was loved and cared for.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Thanks all.
> 
> And I'm so sorry, Sherry, I let you down. :sad:
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Sas, what an awesome bunner she was. 
I just wanted to say to try not to beat urself up, I know it's our instinct to do so, I did the same w/ Angel and you all helped me along. We can't do everything perfectly every time...
Hugs my dear.
Binkie free sweet Sherry baby.:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! I am just seeing this now 

I'm so very sorry, Sorelle. I remember how cute she was, and she and Dill were perfect together. I guess he has his little lady back now!

How are you, and Marvin, doing?

God Bless, Sherry! I'm glad I got to meet you. Go be with our precious Dill!

Jan :tears2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm really sorry, Pipp  RIP Sherry!


----------

